
Succinct/compact/compressed data structures for data-intensive Python programs - harveywi
https://github.com/miiohio/succinct
======
vsskanth
ELI5 anyone ? where would these be most useful ?

~~~
harveywi
This sums it up pretty well:
[https://users.dcc.uchile.cl/~gnavarro/CDSbook/intro.pdf](https://users.dcc.uchile.cl/~gnavarro/CDSbook/intro.pdf)

------
rurban
now this would be useful as C library for python. But in python itself it's
just a toy.

~~~
harveywi
Nice stinky opinion, captain-oh-so-swift-to-judge.

